# Unser neuer Trailer: Angeln, wie es wirklich ist! Anglerboard TV



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Also bis auf die wenig zum Thema Angeln passende Musik - JA!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (10. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Also bis auf die wenig zum Thema Angeln passende Musik - JA!



Die Musik ist super


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Musik ist super


Stimmt. Aber zum Angeln ist sie MIR zu krachert.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Zu nem authentischen Angelporno gehört zwingend das knattern einer Multirolle-Bremse!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (10. Januar 2020)

Ich finds recht modern.
Welche Musik passt denn zum Thema Angeln? Da will ich jetzt was hören


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2020)




----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber zum Angeln ist sie MIR zu krachert.


Ich norddeutsch, ich nix verstehen: KRACHERT??? Klärt mich mal bitte auf, was damit gemeint ist. Zu laut?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2020)

Neofolk oder was anderes mit besonderem Augenmerk auf naturmystik (Heilung? Dead Can Dance?)






Forseti zum Beispiel, iirc politisch nicht fragwürdig und wunderschöne naturromantische Musik


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich norddeutsch, ich nix verstehen: KRACHERT??? Klärt mich mal bitte auf, was damit gemeint ist. Zu laut?


Ja... zu laut in ihrer Art. Das trifft es ganz gut. So mag ich diesen Stil ja auch. Aber in Verbindung mit dem Angeln sind mir die leiseren Töne einfach lieber.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
netter Trailer, auch die Musik finde ich passend. Allerdings habe ich auch ein zwei kleine Kritikpunkte, diese betreffen die Montage.
Zum einen bei 0:20. Da habe ich das Insert "packende Drills" und sehe Georg mit der Rute in der einen und der dicken Zigarre in der anderen Hand. Suggeriert mir persönlich nicht den packenden Drill.
Zum Zweiten bei 0:38 ff. Da habt ihr für mich eine Text-Bild-Schere. Bei Traumreviere stelle ich mir etwas anderes vor, z.B. eher eine Landschaft wie bei 0:47.  Aber dies ist aber lediglich meine Meinung. Im Großen und Ganzen ein ordentlich gemachter Film.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Hillbilly - Style passt schon recht gut!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich norddeutsch, ich nix verstehen: KRACHERT??? Klärt mich mal bitte auf, was damit gemeint ist. Zu laut?



Hallo,

ja, krachert = laut, aufdringlich, zur Situation unpassend. Eben krachert .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neofolk oder was anderes mit besonderem Augenmerk auf naturmystik (Heilung? Dead Can Dance?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reinhard Mey ist nichts dagegen ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, krachert = laut, aufdringlich, zur Situation unpassend. Eben krachert .


Blödsinn!  
Zu der Bildsprache ist die Musik sehr gut gewählt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

@Peter_Piper : Bin völlig bei Dir, wurde intern aber überstimmt. 
Beim Raussuchen der Clips ist mir aufgefallen, wie erschreckend oft ich mit dem Stumpen zu sehen bin. Hin und wieder finde ich persönlich das völlig ok, da es ein Stück weit für mich dazugehört. Das war mir dann aber zuviel, werde ich künftig ein bisschen drauf achten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

@Georg Baumann, Nicht falsch verstehen. Es geht nicht um die Zigarre, sondern darum, dass die Sequenz bildlich nicht den packenden Drill darstellt. Für mich zumindest.


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

Hab ich verstanden - Zigarre war ein anderes Thema


----------



## rippi (10. Januar 2020)

Beim nächsten Trailer bitte Musik von Taylor Swift.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Trailer bitte Musik von Taylor Swift.


Jup. Ich hab tatsächlich auch gerade über einen Hit von Britney sinniert


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Blödsinn!
> Zu der Bildsprache ist die Musik sehr gut gewählt.



Hallo,

wieso Blödsinn? Ich habe nur, ohne Wertung, das Wort krachert übersetzt. Wenn das Blödsinn sein soll, musst Du schon eine bessere Übersetzung bringen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Januar 2020)

Oh Mann, warum habe ich wohl einen Zwinker Smiley dahinter gesetzt? Zudem war es auf dein "zur Situation unpassend." bezogen. Wenn es als allgm Übersetzung gedacht war und dein "zur Situation unpassend" nicht auf den Film/Musik bezogen war, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden und bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2020)

Jungs und Mädels, da muß mehr Pathos dran! 






Und mit einem bißchen mehr Zeit bekommt man auch Schnitt und Takt durchgehend synchron...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Oh Mann, warum habe ich wohl einen Zwinker Smiley dahinter gesetzt? Zudem war es auf dein "zur Situation unpassend." bezogen. Wenn es als allgm Übersetzung gedacht war und dein "zur Situation unpassend" nicht auf den Film/Musik bezogen war, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden und bitte um Entschuldigung.



Hallo,

habe mir den Film/Musik erst nach der Übersetzung angesehen.
Aber: "bassd scho" (fränkisch für: alles in Ordnung)

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Pathos beim Angeln? 

Is doch eher was für Filme


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2020)

Für Angelfilme nicht?

Da frag mal bei Barry Reynolds nach...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Januar 2020)

Musik passt eindeutig zur jungen und modernen Zielgruppe des Angelns. Finde ich dufte, es sind ja nicht nur Mittsiebziger am Gewässer unterwegs. Die erzeugten Bilder im Kopf sind Prima, die Atmosphäre weiß zu gefallen.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe: "Angeln wie es wirklich ist". Betrügen alle anderen etwa?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



> *Angeln, wie es wirklich ist! *




also aus meiner Sicht beschränkt sich Angeln nicht auf krumme Ruten und dicke Fische.

Das macht zumindest bei mir den kleineren Teil der Angelzeit aus. 

Da sich der Trailer aber wahrscheinlich eher an eine jüngere Zielgruppe wendet, wird die Auswahl von Bild und Ton wohl schon so passen.

Die jüngere Generation wird  wohl auch  dem genannten Experten gegenüber positiver gestimmt sein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Für Angelfilme nicht?
> 
> Da frag mal bei Barry Reynolds nach...



Barry Reynolds...... kannste nu aber nicht für den Begriff "allgemeingültig" hernehmen.  


Mach mal bitte nen ernsthaften Versuch, Bill Dance mit ner gehörigen Portion Pathos rüberzubringen.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2020)

Quark, Bill Dance ist Slapstick, da brauchts keinen Pathos.

Von allgemeingültig war bisher auch nicht die Rede, obwohl Barry Reynolds schon breit aufgestellt ist...


----------



## ollidi (10. Januar 2020)

Bei Georg mit Stumpen in den Videos würde das hier doch passen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Tja Olli - bei Dampfern wie Dir wärs ja Steam on the water


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, da muß mehr Pathos dran!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr geil Leider muss ich das fragen: Die Rechte an der Musik hast Du bzw. es ist freie Musik? Andernfalls bitte doch wieder löschen, sonst kriegen wir u. U. Ärger. Braucht kein Mensch ...


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2020)

Es ist eine Aufnahme einer Probe, die jedem öffentlich zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Und  was die Zigarren angeht...

Die Zigarre signalisiert der Welt, dass man Herr über alle Nicklichkeiten ist. Nichts ist so dramatisch, dass man sie aus dem Munde nimmt...!


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und  was die Zigarren angeht...
> 
> *Die Zigarre signalisiert der Welt...*



So Einiges! 





Ontopic: Der Trailer ist doch wirklich ganz gut gelungen, auch mit der Musik. Klar hat jeder andere Vorlieben, aber es ist ein ganz grosser Schritt weg von diesem hysterisierten Gewummer, das noch viel zu oft zu hören ist.
Aber apropos Angeln wie es wirklich ist: Dann sollte das Versprechen auch eingelöst werden, und ab und zu auch mal von Plänen die nicht aufgingen berichtet werden, oder gelegentlich lustige Outtakes oder Pannen. Das erhöht die Credibility ungemein


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Ja- die Pannen gehören auch zum wirklichen Angeln, da bin ich ganz bei dir! 

Vom im Uferschlamm feststeckenden Schuh bis hin zum Mövenschiss im Nacken.... drum auch mein Wink in Richtung Bill Dance. 
Er ist ein wahrer Godfather der Angelsendungen- aber seltsamerweise sind seine Outtakes und Blooper besser in Erinnerung!


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2020)

Also wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, den "Trailer der Realität" zu bringen...

...endlose Ödnis, abgerissene Schnüre, Aussteiger, verregnete Tage, Hoppalas....!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Januar 2020)

Sofern das unterhaltsam und vor allem witzig ist, gerne. 
Aber öde Schneidertage und schlechte Angeltouren haben meist beides nicht!


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

... Manchmal bringen Kleinigkeiten das gewisse Etwas an Würze rein - z. B. bei der Produktion des Berichts beim Modtreffen, wo Rebecca einem von Euch mit nem Hello Kitty Pflaster ausgeholfen hat


----------



## ollidi (10. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> wo Rebecca einem von Euch mit nem Hello Kitty Pflaster ausgeholfen hat


Klugscheissermodus an: Der entsprechende Redakteur hat ein Tabalugapflaster bekommen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Januar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Klugscheissermodus an: Der entsprechende Redakteur hat ein Tabalugapflaster bekommen.


... und es war groß und breit in Rute&Rolle (und ich glaube auch im AB) zu sehen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Januar 2020)

Okay - geb mich geschlagen;

Es war die Märchenfigur einer singenden Warze


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube, ich kennen keinen Clip, Trailer oder Film aus dem Bereich Angeln, in dem die Mucke jedem gefällt. Ist, wie immer, eine Geschmackssache. In diesem Fall komme ich persönlich gut damit klar. Kenne das auch bei meinen bewegten Beiträgen: Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich nicht mit dem Schneiden, sondern der Suche nach Musik.
Ach ja, die Pflasternummer  "Guck mal, wie scharf die Zähne sind ..."


----------



## Floma (11. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich finds recht modern.
> Welche Musik passt denn zum Thema Angeln? Da will ich jetzt was hören


In Feeling Good kommt wenigstens ein Fisch vor, das hat sich aber erst die DB gekrallt. Dann natürlich Thunderstruck, weil Thunder wie Zander klingt und das Lied mit dem Fisch von Scooter.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2020)

Smetana "Die Moldau" - auch wenn es für manchen Jüngeren eine irre Vorstellung ist, dass man zum musizieren mehr als einen Kreativen und einen PC benötigt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2020)

*---> Welche Musik passt denn zum Thema Angeln? Da will ich jetzt was hören  <--- *


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2020)




----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Smetana "Die Moldau" - auch wenn es für manchen Jüngeren eine irre Vorstellung ist, dass man zum musizieren mehr als einen Kreativen und einen PC benötigt.



Hallo,

aus Undine würde auch die Melodie von: So wisset, dass in allen Elementen... gut passen, da hört man richtig das Wasser. Ist auch nicht krachert .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. Januar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Klugscheissermodus an: Der entsprechende Redakteur hat ein Tabalugapflaster bekommen.



Das weißt du noch Olli? Ich hätt jetzt auch gerade korrigiert. Hello Kitty ist mir schon ein bissl zu kindisch. Tabalugapflaster hab ich übrigens noch einige. Wenn der nächste Angler sich wieder verletzt...


----------



## ollidi (12. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Das weißt du noch Olli?


So etwas prägt sich bei mir für ewig ein.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Das weißt du noch Olli? Ich hätt jetzt auch gerade korrigiert. Hello Kitty ist mir schon ein bissl zu kindisch. Tabalugapflaster hab ich übrigens noch einige. Wenn der nächste Angler sich wieder verletzt...


Bei dir hätte ich eher sowas hier erwartet   
https://www.amazon.de/Blatt-Band-Aid-Notfall-Bandage-Pokemon/dp/B001TDM0RS#immersive-view_1578846414433


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. Januar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bei dir hätte ich eher sowas hier erwartet
> https://www.amazon.de/Blatt-Band-Aid-Notfall-Bandage-Pokemon/dp/B001TDM0RS#immersive-view_1578846414433



Megacool! Brauch ich!
Dieses Jahr geht es nach Japan in den Urlaub. Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen, was ich da alles kaufen werde


----------



## Deep Down (13. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich finds recht modern.
> Welche Musik passt denn zum Thema Angeln? Da will ich jetzt was hören



Musik ist gut, noch ein unverbrauchtes Stück gefunden, welches nicht bereits irgendwo Verwendung fand.
Aber dazu könnte man dann auch sagen mainstreamig, langweilig, Abziehbild ohne eigenständiges Erkennungsmerkmal. Kreativ ist was anderes.
Warum? Das hört sich nämlich so an, als ob man einen Angelfilm auf Youtube aus dem nordischen Bereichen anschaut.
Also entweder nur "Get in line" oder ne eigene Duftmarke setzen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (13. Januar 2020)

Mir gefällt unser Trailer! Und das auch wegen der Musik, die an die großen skandinavischen YT-Kanäle erinnert! Musik ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, da wird man nie einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


>


Hier gefällt mir besonders der Abschnitt von Minute 5:50 bis 5:55


----------



## ollidi (13. Januar 2020)

Jetzt mal leicht OT. Interessant wäre doch auch bestimmt mal ein Zusammenschnitt von den rausgeschnittenen Patzern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Januar 2020)

Mir gefällt der Trailer und die damit verbundene Stimmung sehr gut.
Musik, Schnitt und die dazu passenden Aufnahmen sind gut gewählt und umgesetzt. Würde ich auch gerne so gut können 
Ein guter Überblick über das Angeln und was einem auf dem Kanal erwartet, toll!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neofolk oder was anderes mit besonderem Augenmerk auf naturmystik (Heilung? Dead Can Dance?)


Einen großen Pluspunkt für dich. Wenn es um die "Ruhe" beim Angeln geht, das entschleunigen und den Frieden in der Natur, dann ist Neofolk und Art-Verwandte Musik in vielen Fällen perfekt.
Da gibt es so viele großartige musikalische Projekte.



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kennen keinen Clip, Trailer oder Film aus dem Bereich Angeln, in dem die Mucke jedem gefällt. Ist, wie immer, eine Geschmackssache.


Da hast du recht. Das merkt man immer wieder, wenn man Videos macht. Zu Anfangs gab es viel positive Kritik, weil ich wiedererkennende Songs verwendet habe. Dann gab es welche, die gerne Mal was anderes hören würden. Irgendwann habe ich mir einen Account bei Epidemicsound gekauft und versucht, viele Musikstücke für die einzelnen Situationen zu suchen. Gerade jetzt in der Herbstlichen und Winterlichen Zeit, bei der das Angeln etwas entschleunigender ist, kann man sehr viele gute Titel finden, die gut zur Stimmung passen. Mir gefällt da diese Jahreszeit und gerade morgens, wenn es noch dunkel ist und die Lichter fast schon einen psychedelischen Touch haben, kann man da gut mit der Musik spielen. Gefällt mir vor allem in diesem Video ab Stelle 1:25 sogar selbst ganz gut.

Ganz schlimm finde ich immer die Video mit musikalischen totalausfällen, in denen überlaut irgendwelcher Kirmes-Techno gespielt wird. Das passt oft weder stilistisch zusammen, noch passt es zur Stimmung. Das ist dann sehr schade, weil die Musik soll die Stimmung verstärken und nicht versauen.



ollidi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal leicht OT. Interessant wäre doch auch bestimmt mal ein Zusammenschnitt von den rausgeschnittenen Patzern.


Nennt sich auch Outtakes 
Kommt immer ganz auf den Kanal und die Personen an aber ja, finde ich grundsätzlich meist sehr interessant.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Januar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal leicht OT. Interessant wäre doch auch bestimmt mal ein Zusammenschnitt von den rausgeschnittenen Patzern.


Gibt's nicht bei uns. Patzer? HA!


----------



## ollidi (14. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht bei uns. Patzer? HA!


Und morgen regnet es Osterhasen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. Januar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Und morgen regnet es Osterhasen.


Mit Marzipanfüllung!


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Neofolk oder was anderes mit besonderem Augenmerk auf naturmystik (Heilung? Dead Can Dance?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mei Lieabaschiebe, do wennst man ned gehst mit dem Odel,  da schlafen einem die Füße ein.
Was für manisch Depressive. Die Probleme braucht keiner.
Des Gfledererts passert wohl eher zu an Film, wo's a Biogasanlage zerreißt und de Lettn in an Bach rind.


----------

